# Is your GSD a velcro dog?



## DizzySnowFire (Jan 22, 2015)

Is your GSD a velcro dog to you or someone else?
Sammy is defiantly a velcro dog when it comes to me. She's attached to me at the hip. Wherever I go, she goes at least in the house since I can't always take her with me when I leave to go out. She always has to be by mommy which I find so loving and cute. I love her so much

Also, does anyone talk to their dog? Do you ever give them a voice?
I talk to Sammy a lot and I use a different voice to what I think she'd say if she could talk.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

The older one isn't. Well, she has to follow me around and is always in the bathroom with me, but she doesn't really cuddle. The younger one follows me everywhere too, and he also cuddles. Leans on me and is kind of a big suck when he can get away with it.


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

My boy was much more Velcro when he was younger his nickname was MB (mamas boy). He is 16 months now and is a bit more independent and will be content outside with someone else, and will lay in a room without me in there. He has radar though if I get up to move or am out in the yard he will check in with me until I settle somewhere.


----------



## gsforever (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea would say my pup is a velcro pup, have to be carefull don't step on her or fall down, I got a chuckle today when I visited my sistor and brotherlaw.

I'm watching TV there and the little guard dog wannabe barks at the owner of the house when he enters the tv room..I guess he was robbing his own house.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

From the moment I wake up until the moment I go to sleep, unless I have to leave home without him, I am always within Archer's line of vision. He's asleep on the rug behind me right now as I type. He's not a cuddler, although he likes his greeting rubs in the morning, but he's definitely a velcro dog. This morning we did our usual 90 min off lead walk and I doubt there was any point when he couldn't see me. To be honest, I've grown so used to it at this stage that I find it almost odd when we have to kennel him or he goes out with Andrew for a walk; weird how they train us, I guess.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan isn't TOO velcro-like.. he must always be where you are.. in that room. He won't be in your way type velcro, but if you move to another room or go outside, he will follow you and lay there and watch you. 

I to talk to him.. lol. My hubs does too and actually makes him sit and "listen." He will sit him down and tell him "look at me" and then talk to him.. if he looks away he will go "no no no look here!" and continue the converstation.. admitedly I do the same. LOL


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

My GSD is not as velcro as any of my aussies were. I was continually tripping on them. Even my aussie that wasn't fond of human affection was always at my feet. And the Aussie that did love affection was constantly in my way and/or rubbing his nose against the back of my legs. Ranger (my GSD) is probably the most affectionate dog I have ever owned. He LOVES full body hugs, but ironically he rarely lays down in the middle of the kitchen making me step over him. I wonder if it is because we got him so young, 7 weeks, and were able to be with him nearly 24/7. Our most velcro dog (aka "the carpet" because he was always laying in our way) came into our family at 5 years old. His life was not very good before that.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newlie is usually attached to my hip, he goes wherever I go. But if he is not right by me, he likes to be where he can see me and tends to bark or whine if he can't. I don't allow him in the room when I am taking a bath or shower because he continually tries to drop his ball in the bathtub, but I leave the door cracked so he can see me. And yes, sadly, I do give him a voice sometimes and make him say things to me, lol


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

All of mine prefer being by me except the oldest, she is very independent, but she will still follow me often. Apollo has jumped in the shower with me, he laid down and was soaking wet, but he wanted to be with me. So it is very normal to see 6 sometimes 7 dogs follow me upstairs, to the bathroom, outside and back inside. The door is open for them to come and go but they choose to stay wherever I am.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister follows me everywhere. If I lock him out of the bathroom he will lay outside the door and sigh. He doesn't care if anyone else is inside the house, he wants to be with me.

I talk to all of my animals but I do not give them voices.


----------



## TT120 (Apr 21, 2015)

So that's what it's called. Velcro dog. My new rescue Bruno is a velcro dog, he has to be in the same room as I am and follows me everywhere. He's not much for cuddles or hugs but he always has to be able to see me. He's a 5 year old rescue so I don't know how he was treated by his previous owners.


----------



## Top_Cat (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all, Hunter (10 months) is practically joined to my hip!

He won't let me out his sight, if I go for a drink, a snack, the loo, he will rouse himself out a deep sleep and follow me...crazy!

Recall - who needs recall when he won't go any further that 50 feet from me...constantly looking for me and keeping one eye on me whilst he runs and plays!

What can you do?!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Does a bear poop in the woods? Mine both are.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Definitely. If I leave the room without her, she starts crying and trying to open the door. And the other day when I was taking a shower, the entire time I was in there, her head was poking through the curtain, getting soaked because she had to make sure I was ok.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Seems like Summer goes in velcro waves. Sometimes she's "gum sticker to the rail" (my knee)sometimes not for a few weeks. 

When she's velcro-ing me, (you know if you sit down and turn your foot a little at the toe part, that knobby bone that pops out on outside of your knee?) While velcro dogging me - her shoulder blade or some bone structure around there, collides with that bone and it hurts! 

Makes me curious on herding methods - if the GSD with that instinct "knows" or "learns" what walking leg parts are useful to cause max irritation (by "bumping) to encourage the "herded" to change direction?


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Love reading about all of your Velcro dogs! I really hope my future dog is. All the breeders I've spoken to, I've specifically mentioned I want a Velcro dog that loves cuddles. I know that can't be guaranteed, but I'm hoping to stack the odds in my favor!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Persinette said:


> Love reading about all of your Velcro dogs! I really hope my future dog is. All the breeders I've spoken to, I've specifically mentioned I want a Velcro dog that loves cuddles. I know that can't be guaranteed, but I'm hoping to stack the odds in my favor!


The GSD is not known for being a cuddly dog. They are for the most part not cuddly, except then they want to be - and they're not soft and cuddly - they're muscled and bony and when they "cuddle" you end up with bruises. 

To me, the last 4 I have owned, have been my "associates" or, that's the way I think they think" of our relationship. Working partners, not pets. So, to me their equivalent of "cuddle" after the puppy state is over, is really more like two people sitting or laying down and jawing over the day's aggravations.

It's really different- not like other dog breeds I have owned. To me, the GSD is very aware, very intelligent and not prone to "the lap" for cuddles. But, if you are hurting or not well mentally - they will pretty much zip their lip and totally cater to your hurts. - amazing dogs


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan isn't quite a velcro dog.. to the extent of being attached to my hip.. as long as he can see me or I am not going to go outside without him.. he is ok. 

I do talk to him though, lol. We chat about how he's going to behave in certain situations all the time, LOL.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kaiju is a velcro dog. No matter where I go, I can safely bet a hundred bucks he's shadowing me. And if I go somewhere and let him off the leash, he's got a twenty foot perimeter he sets up and he won't go farther than that unless I throw him a ball or something. Then it's right back to the safety circle. He's also gotten more cuddly as he's gotten older. If I'm not careful, he'll start with his head on my knee while I'm sitting on the couch and just slowly slither farther and farther into my lap until he's sprawled out over me.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

All of mine were velcro except Thunder (usually cause she was napping and didnt wake up in tme to see where i was.) Daisy would go outside do a perimeter check and lay on the deck but if she hadnt seen me in 10 minutes she checked in. My dogs are always in the same room as me. Thunder is slower going upstairs then she used to be but she gets there. Lucky folllows me but cant do the steps. Lucky's newest trick is to walk between my legs and bump mybutt with his head when I come home for work.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes and no.

She loves being with her pack and loves it most when the pack is all together, and she typically happily follows if we go outside to the yard or into another room. But she doesn't have to be physically on us all the time, and she's still pretty busy (investigating the cats' doings much to their dismay, checking out the counter much to MY dismay, chewing on whatever we give her to work on, looking out the window) when she isn't flopped down on "her" chair.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had some that were Velcro and some that weren't. The guys I have now are all pretty much Velcro dogs.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Totally!!! When I go to bed she is at my feet
If I get up to go to the bathroom she is at my feet
When I mow the lawn she is 2 feet behind me following every path I make!!
She doesn't leave my side unless I have go to work!


----------



## Top_Cat (Apr 6, 2015)

Pax8 said:


> Kaiju is a velcro dog. No matter where I go, I can safely bet a hundred bucks he's shadowing me. *And if I go somewhere and let him off the leash, he's got a twenty foot perimeter he sets up and he won't go farther than that unless I throw him a ball or something. Then it's right back to the safety circle.* He's also gotten more cuddly as he's gotten older. If I'm not careful, he'll start with his head on my knee while I'm sitting on the couch and just slowly slither farther and farther into my lap until he's sprawled out over me.


You have just described my Hunter


----------

